# Wie lange werdet ihr die erste Woche zocken?



## Aldaria (21. August 2009)

Nimmt mich doch mal wunder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

3-5 Stunden, vieleicht mehr, vieleicht weniger, kommt auf meine Zeit und Lust an.


----------



## Bexx13 (21. August 2009)

Mindestens 5-7h, wahrscheinlich aber mehr! (je nach Kaffee/Cola Vorrat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hm ob ich mir noch RedBull besorge?


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2009)

Hängt ganz davon ab wie lang ich arbeiten muss und dazu werde ich wegen Aion nicht auf Sport verzichten. Denke mal vielleicht 1-2 Std am Tag, am WE sicher mehr !


----------



## Enyalios (21. August 2009)

Ich schätze mal um die 6-8 Stunden - kann sich aber je nach RL ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (21. August 2009)

von mir aus könnte der tag 30 st haben


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hängt ganz davon ab wie lang ich arbeiten muss und dazu werde ich wegen Aion nicht auf Sport verzichten. Denke mal vielleicht 1-2 Std am Tag, am WE sicher mehr !



Hm, mach mal Sport mit Asthma^^, das macht wirklich keinen Spaß. Zocken ist da die Ideale Beschäftigung inner Freizeit, strengt das Hirn an, aber den Rest nicht.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. August 2009)

Am wochenende mit sicherheit genug^^
unter der woche kommts auf hausaufgaben u.ä. drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (21. August 2009)

Das ist die letzte Woche meiner Semesterferien, vondaher wird da wohl richt abgesüchtelt.


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2009)

ich nehm mir zum release ne woche urlaub und zocke ne woche durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ethigan (21. August 2009)

Hm, gute Frage. ^^

Kann ich aber nicht genau beantworten.
Also unter der Woche sicher mehr da ich den ganzen Nachmittag frei habe.
Bäcker eben. xD

Am Wochenende spiel ich dann aber nicht so aktiv, da will ich RL genießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

Unter der Woche mit Hausaufgaben und allen drum und dran denke ich 3-5h/tag, am WE dann wesentlich mehr, denke so 14 Stunden könnten jenachdem, was ansteht, locker drin sein (:


----------



## niLsator (21. August 2009)

wie kann man zeit für 6 stunden und mehr pro tag haben??

oh man...spiel ja echt gern aber sowas ist doch irgendwo traurig oder nicht? : /


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Mal schaun ob ich das hinbekomme so um die 3-4 Stunden zu zocken. Natürlich muss Aion ja anfangen, wenn ich Sprachkurse hab und nicht wenn frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (21. August 2009)

niLsator schrieb:


> wie kann man zeit für 6 stunden und mehr pro tag haben??
> 
> oh man...spiel ja echt gern aber sowas ist doch irgendwo traurig oder nicht? : /




Ehm, das ist garnet so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du dich da mal nen Tag oder am Wochenende hinsetzt und spielst klappt dat schon, aber normalerweise ist das schon krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (21. August 2009)

am ersten WE nachem release ersma dick mit 3 leuten in Keller hocken, vorher noch mass tiefkühlpizza/Lasagne + Cola/Bier holen und auf gehts.

freitag/samstag/sonntag sollten schon so 15-17 Stunden pro tag drin sein.. dann in der Woche eher so 5h am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





healyeah666 schrieb:


> Ehm, das ist garnet so schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol, wenn ich mich inner Woche nach der Schule um 6 hinsetze und dann bis 11+ spiele sind das ja schon 5h . . .
es ist nich schwer...


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

48 stunden am stück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da musste dir frei nehmen.. das is AION.
Da warte ich schon 2 Jahre drauf!!!!!2 Jahre!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> 48 stunden am stück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht schlecht ja, aber 48 Stunden sind einfah zu viel, da dreh ich durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Hihi, wenn das immer mal so einfach wäre, frei zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An den Wochenenden powern wir erst mal zu dritt durch, alles schon geplant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (21. August 2009)

3-10h stunden am tag in der ersten woche sind durchaus denkbar aber auch ich werde nicht auf meinen Sport verzichten, denn für meinen RL Char hab ich bisher die meiste Zeit verbraucht und will den auch nicht eingehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie gesagt 3-10h/tag in der ersten Woche aber schätze spätestens in der 2ten regelt sich das und ich zocke wieder so wie gewohnt 2-4 stunden +/- 1h evtl. bin ich auch mal paar tage hintereinander garnicht online, je nach dem, will mich nicht festlegen, nach lust und laune eben^^


----------



## healyeah666 (21. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> am ersten WE nachem release ersma dick mit 3 leuten in Keller hocken, vorher noch mass tiefkühlpizza/Lasagne + Cola/Bier holen und auf gehts.
> 
> freitag/samstag/sonntag sollten schon so 15-17 Stunden pro tag drin sein.. dann in der Woche eher so 5h am Tag
> 
> ...




Ja, also wenn du nach der Schule spielst dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst sollte das nicht soooo schwer sein...


----------



## Bexx13 (22. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> 48 stunden am stück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Geht mir ähnlich! Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr sagen wielang es her ist, dass ich den ersten Trailer von Aion gesehen hab. Nen Kumpel meinte zu mir: "Alter, wo haste DAS denn ausgegraben - fett!?" Glaube zu der Zeit gab es noch nicht mal den Namen "Burning Crusade"....
Aber 48 Stunden am Stück schaff ich nicht. Spätestens wenn nach 36 Stunden die ersten Halluzinationen wegen Schlafmangels auftreten, mache ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ein Pause. Tot spielt es sich so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss aber auch nicht sein, hab genug Zeit ab dem 20.9. und muss erst gegen Anfang Oktober wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man sich ja schon mal ein bisschen Regeneration zwischendurch leisten!

Für mich der perfekte Release-Zeitpunkt - der Sommer und die Festival-Saison wurde ausgiebig genossen, genügend Zeit ist vorhanden und so richtig viel Zocken hab ich schon viel zu lang nicht mehr gemacht. Ich bin bereit! Das wird ein wunderbarer Herbst und Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## Yiraja (22. August 2009)

ich werd unter der woche wenn ich arbeiten muss 2-3 stunden spielen am we wegen real life c.a 4-5


----------



## Düstermond (22. August 2009)

In der ersten Woche werd ichs vielleicht 4-5 Stunden spielen.


----------



## niLsator (22. August 2009)

hmm naja ich bleib bei 2-3 stunden am tag...mit arbeit, freundin und sport hab ich einfach nicht mehr zeit.


----------



## BloodyLove (22. August 2009)

5-7 stunden wahrscheinlich... trotz Frau, 2 kleinen Kindern, meiner Selbständigkeit und meinem 2. Job *g*
Ich werde vor allem wohl mein anderes Lieblingshobby vernachlässigen..... mein AUTO *g*


----------



## Thoraxos (22. August 2009)

Ist mir neu das ein selbstständiger in der heutigen Zeit 5-7 Std am Tag zocken kann und sich noch um Frau und 2 Kinder kümmern kann.
Werde mit Sicherheit so ca. 2 Std am Tag mich mit Aion beschäftigen, rennt ja auch nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Am Wochende ist natürlich mehr Zeit um dieses grandioses Meisterwerk zu zocken.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Die Umfrage ist misverständlich. Auf welchen Zeitraum beziehen sich die Werte? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand ein neues Spiel in der ersten Woche nur eine Stunde spielt. Du meinst vermutlich wie lange man auf einen Tag bezogen innerhalb der ersten Woche spielt, richtig?
Sollte dem so sein, werde ich im Schnitt vermutlich zwischen zwei und drei Stunden spielen, da das RL eben vorgeht und ich jede Menge zu tun habe. Abends bin ich dann erst einmal froh auf die Couch liegen zu können.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist misverständlich. Auf welchen Zeitraum beziehen sich die Werte? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand ein neues Spiel in der ersten Woche nur eine Stunde spielt. Du meinst vermutlich wie lange man auf einen Tag bezogen innerhalb der ersten Woche spielt, richtig?
> Sollte dem so sein, werde ich im Schnitt vermutlich zwischen zwei und drei Stunden spielen, da das RL eben vorgeht und ich jede Menge zu tun habe. Abends bin ich dann erst einmal froh auf die Couch liegen zu können.



Lesen? Da steht doch ganz klar pro Tag bei der Umfrage.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Lesen? Da steht doch ganz klar pro Tag bei der Umfrage.


Entschuldige bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war mir nicht bewusst, dass nach zwei Zeilen mit dem gleichen Informationsgehalt noch eine mit der gesuchten Info zu finden ist. Im Normalfall gehe ich davon aus, dass man das kurzerhand im Startbeitrag vermerken kann.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwerer Fehler, erwarte das Wenigste und du wirst nicht enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleito (22. August 2009)

5-7h pro Tag, da ich zur Schule muss und demnach erst am späten Nachmittag/Abend spielen kann. Am Wochenende wird sich die Spielzeit aber schon bissl erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (22. August 2009)

5 - 7h


----------



## BloodyLove (22. August 2009)

Das mit der Selbständigkeit und den Kindern und der Frau geht schon....:
Aufstehen 7 Uhr... Kinder  gehen in den Kindergarten
8 Uhr bis ca. 16 oder 18 Uhr arbeiten... je nach Auftragsstand - dann 2 Stunden Familie... Danach gehen die Kinder ins Bett... da meine Frau auch Aion spielt (wie damals schon WoW) ist von 20 Uhr bis open end Zocken angesagt... meist so bis 2 Uhr *g*

Das mit dem 2. Job ist im Tag mit integriert, da diese 2. Tätigkeit ein 400 EUR Job bei einem meiner Kunden ist...

Was ich mache? Computerspezi...


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

So etwa 5- 10 Minuten.



Hehe, nein ich bin nich doof, ich will mir erstmal einen Namen sichern dann die Neuerungen anschauen und mich dann gemütlich Hinsetzen und einen mir Angenehmen Charakter erschaffen was bei Aion schonmal etwas dauern kann da die Vielfalt fast Grenzenlos scheint.

Dann jedoch könnte sollte es Zeitlich Passen meine Reise im Spiel ausarten und ich morgens mit Bartstoppeln und einen Level 20 Charakter meinen Monior ausschalten.




Liebe grüße


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> Was ich mache? Computerspezi...



Computerspezi..hm wie schmeckt das? Kenne nur das altmodische Spezi mit Orangenlimo und Cola  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## BloodyLove (22. August 2009)

*flattert mit den armen und gackert wie ein huhn* BOK BOK
nur der Vollständigkeithalber auch wenn es eh jeder verstanden hat: Spezi als Abkürzung von Spezialist ...


----------



## Bloodybone (22. August 2009)

also ich spiel so viel wie möglich aber ich lass mir zeit lese die quests und so nicht das ich wie bei wow nach paar tagen fertig bin ...denn auf dem höchstlvl beginnt die langweile sehr schnell wenn man immer das selbe machen also schweigen und genießen


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 3-5 Stunden, vieleicht mehr, vieleicht weniger, kommt auf meine Zeit und Lust an.



/sign


----------



## Mitsu (23. August 2009)

Ich werd es auf jedenfall langsam angehen mit dem lvln=) lieber die ganze Atmosphäre geniessen und die kleinen Details entdecken =) aber spielen werde ich doch shcon etwas länger =D aber wie gesagt schön die liebevoll gemachte welt geniessen =D


----------



## Aranai (23. August 2009)

Oha gute Frage.

2-3 maximum. Hobby und Schule haben nun mal Vorrang. Aber da ich ja Handwerk leveln will, wird das ehe dauern, bis ich 50 bin. .D


----------



## Metook (23. August 2009)

also 5-7 stunden am tag können es bestimmt werden. fand die q´s in der cb schon gut, nur hab ich zu wenig richtig verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man(n) will ja so viel von der story mit nehmen und dennoch auch nen bissele voran kommen mit berufen und lvl. da wird man ma anfang ohne bissele mehr zeit nicht auskommen. 
nunja werden eben kurze nächte, da urlaub nicht in sicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tunifisch (23. August 2009)

2-3 Stunden, wie auch in den Wochen danach. Vielleicht werdens auch mal 3-5 - aber auf keinen Fall mehr. Ich werd in Ruhe vor mich hinleveln und Berufe skillen.


Wenn ich hier was von 48 Stunden lese, freu ich mich schon darauf das genau diese Leute wieder zu WoW zurück gehen - weils langweilig wurde. Man kanns auch übertreiben...aber das sind dann halt diese NERDs die man auf der GC sieht und sich einfach nur denkt: "Was für *"
Aber kein Wunder, wer über 10 Stunden am Tag zocken kann hat wohl keine RL Freunde, Frau, Sport  geschweige denn Arbeit 



Sry, aber das brannte mir auf der Zunge, ich wollte niemanden persönlich damit angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Also wenn nix dazwischen kommt von seiten der technik dann zogg ich bis ich absolut kaputt bin der erste tag sicher 24std danach wird es dann im laufe der woche weniger, dann kommt halt die müdigkeit des verlorenen schlafes dazu.


Hab extra meine ganzen kabel aus den wänden geholt neu verlegt damit das inet wieder ohne dcs läuft hoffe mal das bleibt jetzt auch so damit ich so richtig durchstarten kann.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Wie schlafmangel?dachte die imba r00xor pros spielen mit kleinen Muntermachern ;P


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Wie schlafmangel?dachte die imba r00xor pros spielen mit kleinen Muntermachern ;P



Schlaf? Ist das nicht dieser halbherzige Koffeeinersatz?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Dafür gibts ersatz?!oO


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Wie schlafmangel?dachte die imba r00xor pros spielen mit kleinen Muntermachern ;P



und dann nach 4 wochen tot umfallen nene ich will ja commander werden das dauert ja schon so nen jahr denk ich mal


----------



## DaaVee (23. August 2009)

Freu mich schon sehr auf das Spiel , auf der gamescom wars das beste Ereignis das Game anzuzocken xD 
ich werde 3-5 Stunden pro Tag zocken , da meine Schule meist bis in den Nachmittag verläuft und ich mein RL als Jugendlicher nicht vernachlässigen will werde daher nur abend bis in die nacht zocken *rofl

Schöne Grüße Dave


----------



## d4im (23. August 2009)

ich hab da rein zufällig Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also denk ich mal wirds wie bei WoW damals und ich werde in Enrage gehen (d.h. ca. 18h täglich), bei WotLK waren es gesamt 23h in 2 Tagen dann war ich eh schon 80, also denk ich mal 3-4 tage und ich werd 50 sein, das einzige was mich jetzt schon stört ist das ich warten werde zwischen dem Vorzeitigem-Acczugang und dem Release


----------



## Betoni (23. August 2009)

hoffe nicht das meine Frau mich Zwangsernähren muss beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin einer der schnell mal die zeit vergisst
aber denke mal eins zwei stunden werd ich schon hinbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> und dann nach 4 wochen tot umfallen nene ich will ja commander werden das dauert ja schon so nen jahr denk ich mal



Ich will auch ne Menge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> ich hab da rein zufällig Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In 3-5Tagen bist du niemals 50, vieleicht 30.


----------



## Nadaria (23. August 2009)

ich freu mich schon aufs aether skillen das stell ich mir sehr zeitaufwendig und öde vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Das denke ich auch das das skillen des sammel-berufs echt ne ahrte nuss wird.....da brauchste nochma für den aether so alnge wie auf lvl 50 zu kommen^^

Und in 3-4 Tagen wird man selbst mit non stop leveln nicht auf 50 kommen....


----------



## Nadaria (23. August 2009)

für level 50 rechne ich mindestens 6-8wochen für ein extrem hardcore gamer.


----------



## d4im (23. August 2009)

wieso soll das nicht gehen, sag niemals nie, du hast ja keine Ahnung wie ich drauf bin
das soll wohl genauso wenig gehen wie bei WotLK in 1h nach release auf 80 (wurde bewiesen), von 1-70 in 24h (wurde bewiesen) das ging ja auch alles nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Hmmm...naja 6-8 wochen is glaub bissi hoch gegriffen da es da schon extrem kaputte Leute gibt die nichtma zum "Geschäft" machen vom rechner gehen....aber denke unter 2 wochen wird das net drin sein....

Du glaubst garnet wie egal mir ist wie du drauf bist....und was WoW macht hat ja nix mit Aion zu tun....ich hab bis lvl 30 gespielt und gesehen wie mühsam mit höheren level das leveln wird....ergo....meine Annahme -.-


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> wieso soll das nicht gehen, sag niemals nie, du hast ja keine Ahnung wie ich drauf bin
> das soll wohl genauso wenig gehen wie bei WotLK in 1h nach release auf 80 (wurde bewiesen), von 1-70 in 24h (wurde bewiesen) das ging ja auch alles nicht
> 
> 
> ...



Wow ist auch kein Verlgeich zu Aion, es gibt hier Leute die bereits WISSEN, wie viele Ingamestunden man benötigt, und es dauert bei weitem länger als in Wow, Anfangs geht es schnell, aber es steigt pro Lvl immer weiter an, die Levelkurve ist viel steiler wie in Wow.

Und erzähl mal keinen Bullshit, der Wow Levelrekord ALLEINE! bis 60 liegt bei etwas über einem Tag, und Aion dauert bei weitem länger als Wow.
Und nach Woltk innerhalb von einer Stunde von 70 auf 80, also komm, verarschen kannst du jemand anders, aber nicht uns.

Du machst dich grade lächerlich.

Nur weil es in Wow so ist, muss es in Aion nicht so sein, und ist es zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Roxxhy (23. August 2009)

oO was hier manche für kranke Leute dabei sind wundert mich schon sehr,
aber was solls wenn ihr danach abkratzt euer Pech.
Mehr wie max 3 h werde ich kaum schaffen , da ich mit der Ausbildung beginne.

mg


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> wieso soll das nicht gehen, sag niemals nie, du hast ja keine Ahnung wie ich drauf bin
> das soll wohl genauso wenig gehen wie bei WotLK in 1h nach release auf 80 (wurde bewiesen), von 1-70 in 24h (wurde bewiesen) das ging ja auch alles nicht
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub ich bin krasser ich hab nich nur zeit sondern auch ne menge skill


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube...tut mir leid...euch haben se beide irgendwo raus gelassen wo ihr hättet verschlossen blebien sollen...


----------



## d4im (23. August 2009)

wie ich sehe kennst du dich ja mal voll aus, der Typ der das in 1h geschafft hat wurde von Blizz sogar vom Server gesperrt (das sie gedacht haben er betrügt) was sie aber dann zurück genommen haben
ich weiss auch das wow nicht das selbe ist wie aion aber unterm strich bleibt rpg = rpg
ich hab die beta genug gespielt also weiss ich schon was ich schreibe


----------



## Misuma (23. August 2009)

Joa wenn die server halten werd ich die ersten tage/weekend durchzocken mitn paar stunden schlaf nur^^

Also nich weil ichn freak bin und als erster max-stufe haben will sondern ich muss mir bei nem neuen spiel immer erst alles genaustens anschauen.^^

grade bei nem mmo is das halt ja sehr viel  xd


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Mhm....so artukilierst dich als ob du den Plan hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zadig (23. August 2009)

Mehr als 3-4 Stunden am Tag pack ich nicht, da ich arbeiten muss und auch ein Privatleben hab. Und die Leuts die wie blöd richtig Level-Cap zocken, nur um dann wieder Posts vom Stapel zu lassen alla "Ich find keinen für ne GRP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" oder "Mir is langweilig !", gehen dann eh wieder zurück zu ihrem Ursprungsspiel, und das ist auch gut so. Ich hoffe das viel Aion spielen werden, aber ich hoffe es werden nicht zu viele, das versaut die Community, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Ich werd zwar oft spielen, aber RL nicht vernachlässigen und so oft es geht mit der Gilde groupen (:


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> ich weiss auch das wow nicht das selbe ist wie aion aber unterm strich bleibt rpg = rpg
> ich hab die beta genug gespielt also weiss ich schon was ich schreibe



Klar, nur weil Wow ein RPG ist müssen allo so billig sein?

Noch nie was von NC Soft wie Lineage gespielt oder? Das Lvl von 30 auf 35 dauert schon fast so lange wie von 1 auf 30, von 40 auf 50 lvlst du warscheinlich länger wie in Wow von 1-80. Nur als kleiner Denkanstoß, aber ich weiß, Wow ist dein heiliger Kral, das erste MMO, alles ist bei anderen auch wie in Wow.

Ich äußere mich dazu nicht mehr, du wirst es schon noch sehen.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube...tut mir leid...euch haben se beide irgendwo raus gelassen wo ihr hättet verschlossen blebien sollen...



sonnst geht es dir aber noch gut, nur weil menschen andere interessen haben als du muss man nich beleidigend werden!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Taschentuch?

Wenn du einfach ma bissi schauen würdest was du schreibst und was du anderen dann für nen Bild von dir vermittelst.....würdeste deinen Post sicher nochma überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



andererseits......ich erinenre dich an dein RP Thematik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d4im (23. August 2009)

hey, geh mich mal nicht so an, das wir das erstmal klar stellen
ich zock seit 12jahren aktiv auf sportbasis im clan online und mein erstes game war mit 4jahren "Monkey Island" also bleib mal ganz locker du weisst ja garnicht wer hier hinter dem rechner sitzt, ich hab mehr erfahrung als die meisten hier
also stimmst du mir nicht zu das ein rollenspiel nicht gleich ein rollenspiel ist, hmmm... was ist dann Aion oder Lineage wenn WoW schon ein rollenspiel ist?
ach und ich hab nie behauptet das WoW der heilige Gral ist, WoW ist ja ganz nett aber nicht das nonplusultra


----------



## Aldaria (23. August 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> für level 50 rechne ich mindestens 6-8wochen für ein extrem hardcore gamer.



So muss es sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (23. August 2009)

ja monkey island und indiana jones das waren zeiten bis heute die spiele wo ich am längsten (ohne lösungsbuch) gebraucht habe um durchzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Das selbige für dich nochma...es ist einfach ein Bild das ihr vermittelt....glückwünsch das du mit 4 Jahren nichts andere zu tun hattest als zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lässt tief blicken....

Auf Sportbasis zocken?mhm....und dann 48 stunden nicht vom rechner kommen?also die pro gamer von mouse mtw etc. die ich kannte hatten auch nen RL....sowas is für mich dann "professionel" und net einfach das RL aufgeben....just my 2 cents


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Taschentuch?
> 
> Wenn du einfach ma bissi schauen würdest was du schreibst und was du anderen dann für nen Bild von dir vermittelst.....würdeste deinen Post sicher nochma überdenken
> 
> ...



vielleicht wäre es ich schlecht wenn du mal anfängst zu denken

es ist ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen wieviel er spielt und zu dem no engame für causals thread ich hab nie gesagt so leute wie du sollen nich zoggen dürfen nur das, dass endgame nich für wenig spieler sondern für die pros ausgelegt sein soll.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> hey, geh mich mal nicht so an, das wir das erstmal klar stellen
> ich zock seit 12jahren aktiv auf sportbasis im clan online und mein erstes game war mit 4jahren "Monkey Island" also bleib mal ganz locker du weisst ja garnicht wer hier hinter dem rechner sitzt, ich hab mehr erfahrung als die meisten hier
> also stimmst du mir nicht zu das ein rollenspiel nicht gleich ein rollenspiel ist, hmmm... was ist dann Aion oder Lineage wenn WoW schon ein rollenspiel ist?
> ach und ich hab nie behauptet das WoW der heilige Gral (mit G nicht mit K) ist, WoW ist ja ganz nett aber nicht das nonplusultra



Jetzt kommt einer auf cooler Rapper? Bleib mal selbst locker.

Ich habe ein Jahr lang weltweit auch unter den Top 100 gespielt, wayne juckts? Ich stelle mich deswegen nicht über andere Leute. Im übrigen kann hier jeder alles behaupten, also sei vorsichtig, hier kann alles ein Schuß in den Ofen sein, oder nur heiße Luft.

Aber es ist nunmal Fakt, egal wie du spielst, du kannst nicht schneller töten als es deine Klasse erlaubt (habe ich jetzt dein Weltbild zerstört? Tut mir aufrichtig leid). Wenn das Spiel auf mehere Wochen Levelzeit ausgelegt ist, und es numal mehere Spielstunden dauert bis du einen Lvlup bekommst, es vollkommen egal wie schnell du grindest, deine Klasse und das Spiel geben dir Grenzen, und wenn die Koreaner diese Grenzen nicht brechen, wirst du das ebenfalls nicht.

Erfahrung hat übrigens nicht wirklich was mit dem ach so hochgelobten "Skill" zu tun, den hat man, oder man hat ihn nicht.
Deinen Rechtschreibflame finde ich auch niedlich, du hast nichtmal eine erkennbare Groß/Kleinschreibung, aber flamest andere wegen einem Fehler.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Und hast du damit nicht suggestiert das "wenig-spieler" nicht aus diesem Spiel rausgehalten werden sollen?

Seis drum....ich sehe das wir argumentativ nicht auf eine Basis kommen....in mir regt sich eben ab und an das Mitleid wenn ich sowas lese bzw mitbekomme wie Leute ihr RL wegwerfen für sowas....


----------



## Jelly (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind diagrame eines Koreanischen Spielers soviel zu den paar tagen bis 50 . 

Das Grind EP verhältniss stimmt zwar bei weitem nicht aber man kann den recht hohen anstieg der benötigten Erfahrung recht gut sehen.

lg


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. August 2009)

Ich werde es wirklich ausgiebig spielen aber mir beim leveln Zeit lassen. Der pre order sei dank kann ich schon früher anfangen aber das werde ich nur nutzen um mir einige Namen zu sichern und meinen Char schnell auf Level 10 zu bringen um aus dem Startgebiet rauszukommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man ich will endlich Aion zocken die Warterei nervt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Und da hat Kiana uns wieder den Abend gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (23. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Das sind diagrame eines Koreanischen Spielers soviel zu den paar tagen bis 50 .
> 
> Das Grind EP verhältniss stimmt zwar bei weitem nicht aber man kann den recht hohen anstieg der benötigten Erfahrung recht gut sehen.
> 
> lg



Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selber gefälscht habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Auch wahr aber sie sehen jedenfalls nicht unglaubwürdig aus und decken sich mit der Erfahrung aus der Beta....


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Und hast du damit nicht suggestiert das "wenig-spieler" nicht aus diesem Spiel rausgehalten werden sollen?
> 
> Seis drum....ich sehe das wir argumentativ nicht auf eine Basis kommen....in mir regt sich eben ab und an das Mitleid wenn ich sowas lese bzw mitbekomme wie Leute ihr RL wegwerfen für sowas....



1. ich kann mich nur wiederholen endgame nicht für wenig spieler das heißt nicht, dass sie nicht spielen sollen ich weiß nich wie ich das noch deutlicher sagen soll.

2. RL is für mich alles was du bewusst machst du vermittest hier den eindruck als wären pc spieler tot. Ich weiß ja nich für was du dein RL wegwirfst so wie du es nennst aber es geht mich auch gar nichts an also lerne mal toleranz


----------



## Aldaria (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Auch wahr aber sie sehen jedenfalls nicht unglaubwürdig aus und decken sich mit der Erfahrung aus der Beta....



Naja, die Aussage stimmt jedenfalls ^^ In der beta hatte ich auch viel länger für lvl 25 gebraucht als für lvl 20.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> 1. ich kann mich nur wiederholen endgame nicht für wenig spieler das heißt nicht, dass sie nicht spielen sollen ich weiß nich wie ich das noch deutlicher sagen soll.
> 
> 2. RL is für mich alles was du bewusst machst du vermittest hier den eindruck als wären pc spieler tot. Ich weiß ja nich für was du dein RL wegwirfst so wie du es nennst aber es geht mich auch gar nichts an also lerne mal toleranz



*toleranz on* so tut mir leid vergessen an zu schalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d4im (23. August 2009)

das heisst doch nicht das ich kein RL habe nur weil zocken mein Hobby ist, sagtmal wie seit ihr denn drauf
früher war das auch anders, da hat man in der szene q3a, ut und cs gezockt, das kann man mit nem rpg nicht vergleichen und nur weil ich urlaub hab und die möglichkeit habe 18h paar tage zu zocken wird man abgestempelt, intollerant ist gar kein ausdruck dafür
aber das wird mir eindeutig zu dumm hier, wenn man gleich vom ersten post an angefahren und einem das wort im mund umgedreht wird


----------



## Roxxhy (23. August 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> hey, geh mich mal nicht so an, das wir das erstmal klar stellen
> ich zock seit 12jahren aktiv auf sportbasis im clan online und mein erstes game war mit 4jahren "Monkey Island" also bleib mal ganz locker du weisst ja garnicht wer hier hinter dem rechner sitzt, ich hab mehr erfahrung als die meisten hier
> also stimmst du mir nicht zu das ein rollenspiel nicht gleich ein rollenspiel ist, hmmm... was ist dann Aion oder Lineage wenn WoW schon ein rollenspiel ist?
> ach und ich hab nie behauptet das WoW der heilige Gral ist, WoW ist ja ganz nett aber nicht das nonplusultra



lol also du machst dich echt lächerlich weißt du?
bist du jetzt cool weil dun Süchtling bist? 
naja vlt. finden dich die anderen Zocker cool..

Normalerweise habe ich nichts gegen Computer Freaks, aber wenn sie damit angeben,... ein Armutszeugniss.

mg


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. August 2009)

Mir ist egal wie lange man leveln muss bis man 50 wird. Hauptsache die Hauptquest bleibt schön spannend und interessant. Ich finde das System von WoW schon nicht mehr gut das alles vereinfacht wurde. Als ich WoW Classic gezockt habe hat mich das auch nicht gestört.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> das heisst doch nicht das ich kein RL habe nur weil zocken mein Hobby ist, sagtmal wie seit ihr denn drauf
> früher war das auch anders, da hat man in der szene q3a, ut und cs gezockt, das kann man mit nem rpg nicht vergleichen und nur weil ich urlaub hab und die möglichkeit habe 18h paar tage zu zocken wird man abgestempelt, intollerant ist gar kein ausdruck dafür
> aber das wird mir eindeutig zu dumm hier, wenn man gleich vom ersten post an angefahren und einem das wort im mund umgedreht wird




Tschö mit "Ö"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etchco (23. August 2009)

Gar net, weil am 05.10. 2te Meisterprüfung ... und die hat nun leider Priorität -.-


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

etchco schrieb:


> Gar net, weil am 05.10. 2te Meisterprüfung ... und die hat nun leider Priorität -.-


Siehs positiv, sind die Questgebiete nicht so elendig überfüllt und du musst nicht auf Spawn von Questmob X warten. :>


----------



## etchco (23. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Siehs positiv, sind die Questgebiete nicht so elendig überfüllt und du musst nicht auf Spawn von Questmob X warten. :>



Nett gemeint, aber freudig stimmt mich diese Antwort auch nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

etchco schrieb:


> Gar net, weil am 05.10. 2te Meisterprüfung ... und die hat nun leider Priorität -.-



Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Siehs positiv, sind die Questgebiete nicht so elendig überfüllt und du musst nicht auf Spawn von Questmob X warten. :>



du vergisst die Channels im Startgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NCSoft dachte mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> du vergisst die Channels im Startgebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, die hab ich nicht vergessen. Denke dennoch, dass es in allen Channels nicht gerade leer sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die gibts ja auch nur bis Level 20(?).


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nein, die hab ich nicht vergessen. Denke dennoch, dass es in allen Channels nicht gerade leer sein wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein grund mehr schnell von der masse davon zu powern und dann ungestört das tempo nochmals zu erhöhen und endgülitig wegziehen


----------



## Laxera (23. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Nimmt mich doch mal wunder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soviel wie möglich (ich sage schon nimmer zocken sondern: SUCHTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^)

nein im ernst, soviel, wie es die zeit zulässt (habe ja auch andere verpflichtungen (fitnessstudio, freunde etc.)

mfg LAX


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Sollte ich jemand im Chan sehen der auch so einen super kreativen Namen hat und rumspammt das er keinen für ne Ini findet weis ich bescheid was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (24. August 2009)

Ich habe Urlaub, ich hab nix vor. Ich will mich mal entspannen.... also ich würd sagen mind. 40- 50 h ^^


----------



## Chrissler (24. August 2009)

hehe ich habe nen lvlpartner und er hat frei und ich bin leider im moment arbeitslos T.T von daher werden wir versuchen schon im Headstart mindestens lvl 30 zu kommen und so schnell wie möglich durchzurushen wie es geht und in der 2 Woche dann max lvl zu sein. 

Schlafen und Duschen haben wir so gut wie gestrichen das werden 2 harte wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

bis zur ohnmacht wird gezockt :<


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> hehe ich habe nen lvlpartner und er hat frei und ich bin leider im moment arbeitslos T.T von daher werden wir versuchen schon im Headstart mindestens lvl 30 zu kommen und so schnell wie möglich durchzurushen wie es geht und in der 2 Woche dann max lvl zu sein.
> 
> Schlafen und Duschen haben wir so gut wie gestrichen das werden 2 harte wochen
> 
> ...



schreib in den 2 harten wochen bloß keine bewerbungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du erstmal commander in deinem lebenslauf hast kriegste jede stelle


----------



## apexowner (24. August 2009)

Hmm kommt drauf an wenn ich mit netten leuten durch die gegend streif kanns auch scho ma später werden ^^


----------



## Perkone (24. August 2009)

Hab vom 25.September weg ne Woche Urlaub, von daher schätz ich mal so ca.12 Stunden am Tag wenns gut geht.


----------



## RogueS (24. August 2009)

Werde in der Zeit umziehen ... demnach kein Internet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legitor (24. August 2009)

Denke werde im schnitt 3-5 h spielen,..
am ersten we dann so am tag mal 15 h,..

denke die ersten 50er werden nach so 50 Tagen Rumlaufen, da man einfach kalkuliernen kann 1level pro tag,..
8am anfang halt schneller, am ende langsamer)


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Legitor schrieb:


> Denke werde im schnitt 3-5 h spielen,..
> am ersten we dann so am tag mal 15 h,..
> 
> denke die ersten 50er werden nach so 50 Tagen Rumlaufen, da man einfach kalkuliernen kann 1level pro tag,..
> 8am anfang halt schneller, am ende langsamer)



also wenn man 16 std am tag zoggt was auch gesundheitlich zu schaffen ist soll man 50 tage brauchen wenn das wirklich so ist dann brauchen die causals ja jahre bis sie fertig sind oder die kriegen dann noobbost oder sowas aber sonst wäre das echt hart


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Was heisst hier zu schaffen....mag sein das man es körperlich 2-3 Tage aushält....aber Gesund sowohl physisch als auch für die psyche is das sicherlich nicht....


----------



## Sounds (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> also wenn man 16 std am tag zoggt was auch gesundheitlich zu schaffen ist soll man 50 tage brauchen wenn das wirklich so ist dann brauchen die causals ja jahre bis sie fertig sind oder die kriegen dann noobbost oder sowas aber sonst wäre das echt hart



Bitte geh zum Arzt


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Bitte geh zum Arzt



mit gehts super bin in der heißen vorbereitungsphase aber es is noch potenzial da


----------



## Legitor (24. August 2009)

Also 15/16 h gehen locker,..
hatte das Glück/pech zum zeitpunkt des Wotlk start krankgeschrieben zu sein  (6 Wochen) 
Da hat man 8 h schlaf, und man sitzt  ja nicht nur sondern ist auch mal was oder raucht ne Zigarette wenn man zum z.B am fliegen wohin ist,..

Hatte den Rhytmus 5 Tage durchgehalten und so 10 level in der zeit geschafft,.

Bevor ihr jetzt anfangt, das ich kein rl habe/hatte,..
wenn man halt nichts machne darf außer Fuß hoch mim gips...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja....wenn de für eine rauchen ma raus gehst und 10min pause machst oder so mag ich mir das ja noch gefallen lassen...

Aber trotzdem 16 stunden is einfach viel zu hart...tut mir leid des kann ich einfach net nachvollziehen...ich meine ich habe auch ma extreme phasen wo ich ma 8 stunden am stück daddel....aber doch net im sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legitor (24. August 2009)

War ja auch damals im herbst/winter


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Jaja war ja jetzt au net auf dich bezogen sondern generel...ich denke ende september wirds jetzt au net so mega kühl werden....aber aufs wetter kann man sich ja au nemmer verlassen^^


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Ich hab mal rang 13 in wow gemacht und es war sommer das war dann echt schon hart besonderst rang 12 und 13 aber wo ein wille is is auch ein weg


----------



## Kuman (24. August 2009)

Ne Frage, meinst du am Tag oder in der kompletten Woche? Hab einfach ma auf 13 und mehr geklickt, da die Frage ja nach Std in der Woche gestellt ist.

Edit: Jetz hab ichs richtig gelesen, also am Tag-.- Ich werd in jeder freien Minute zocken^^


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Ich finds grade im Sommer ist zocken das beste, rausgehn ist im Frühling und Herbst schön, aber diese Hitze tötet jeglichen Spaß an Aktionen im freien (zumindest bei mir). Im Winter bin ich öfter, und lieber draußen als im Sommer.


----------



## Tamîkus (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich finds grade im Sommer ist zocken das beste, rausgehn ist im Frühling und Herbst schön, aber diese Hitze tötet jeglichen Spaß an Aktionen im freien (zumindest bei mir). Im Winter bin ich öfter, und lieber draußen als im Sommer.



 und ich dachte ich bin der einziege der sich imm herbst und winter wohler füllt als sommer und frühling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich finds grade im Sommer ist zocken das beste, rausgehn ist im Frühling und Herbst schön, aber diese Hitze tötet jeglichen Spaß an Aktionen im freien (zumindest bei mir). Im Winter bin ich öfter, und lieber draußen als im Sommer.



Uh ja, im winter draussen... Finds toll mit ner triefenden Nase nach hause zu kommen, die Finger halb tiefgefroren, die Füße kaum noch Spürbar, Ohren abgefroren und dann heiß duschen gehen, nen schönen Warmen tee trinken, und dann bei Kaminfeuer in einer kuschelig warmen decke eine schöne DVD gucken...


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Uh ja, im winter draussen... Finds toll mit ner triefenden Nase nach hause zu kommen, die Finger halb tiefgefroren, die Füße kaum noch Spürbar, Ohren abgefroren und dann heiß duschen gehen, nen schönen Warmen tee trinken, und dann bei Kaminfeuer in einer kuschelig warmen decke eine schöne DVD gucken...



Und was ist im Sommer? 3 Schritte aus dem Haus und ich triefe wie ein Wasserfall...nein danke. Ich bin nur draußen wenns ans grillen geht, aber Sport in der Sonne? Eher nicht mein Fall. Ich sitz im Winter mit offenen Fenster und T-Shirt da, ich versteh die Leute nicht die ihre Wohung heizen und dann trotzdem mit Wollpulli und decken rumlaufen. 
Aber ist halt je nach Person anders, manche wundern sich wenn ich im Winter mit dem T-Shirt zu Arbeit fahre, und im Sommer nicht freiwillig einen Fuß vor die Tür setzte, ich wunder mich eben über genau diese "normalen" Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Roxxhy (24. August 2009)

Mehr wie 8 Stunden würde ich nie schaffen , außerdem habe ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen und muss mich irgendwie bewegen , da ich danach so müde bin.


----------



## Aldaria (24. August 2009)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> Mehr wie 8 Stunden würde ich nie schaffen , außerdem habe ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen und muss mich irgendwie bewegen , da ich danach so müde bin.



Wenn du dich bewegen willst, stellst du halt deine Kaffeemaschine nicht neben deinen PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Uh ja, im winter draussen... Finds toll mit ner triefenden Nase nach hause zu kommen, die Finger halb tiefgefroren, die Füße kaum noch Spürbar, Ohren abgefroren und dann heiß duschen gehen, nen schönen Warmen tee trinken, und dann bei Kaminfeuer in einer kuschelig warmen decke eine schöne DVD gucken...




wenn es im winter kalt is dann heiz ich und kann zoggen im sommer heiß tja arschkarte


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

NC....unfassbar was du hier von dir gibst^^


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> NC....unfassbar was du hier von dir gibst^^



nichts als die wahrheit würd ich mal sagen, hab leider noch kein vollklimatisiertes zimmer


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

blarp... schule fängt da grade an, also sin die 2 wochen eh fürn arsch ^^ da kann ich zocken xD
denk ma so 3-5 Stunden, da ich noch arbeite


----------



## Maugaran (24. August 2009)

Aber es ist doch völlig normal wenn man Zeit hat ein Game viel zu zocken auf das man seit ewigkeiten wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe kein schlechtes Gefühl wenn ich die ersten 2 Wochen in meinem Urlaub 8-12h am Tag zocke. Mit Ausnahme von 2-3 Tagen RL 
Wenn ich wieder arbeiten muss beschränkt sich das wohl ehr auf 0-4h am Tag


----------



## IMBAsuna (24. August 2009)

ich zitiere da einfach nur vom closed beta test......
"Sie spielen bereits seit 21 Stunden. Legen sie eine Pause für ihre Gesundheit ein."  <--- übersetzt für die 7 jährigen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (24. August 2009)

Anfangs werde ich auch ein wenig anziehen. Es dann aber später wieder auf 2-5 Stunden reduzieren.


----------



## Legitor (25. August 2009)

Die meldung kommt aber auch schon früher,.
kam bei mir glaub nach 6h schon,.


----------



## Yaggoth (25. August 2009)

Sehr Geil wie hier kaum einer etwas darüber verliert, dass mann auch man den ein oder anderen Tag nicht zockt...

Hier gibt es lediglich X-Stunden am Tag anzukreuzen... Spielt ihr alle wirklich jeden Tag? Das wäre nun wirklich nicht mein Ding. evtl käme ich in den ersten 2 Wochen auf 7-10 Stunden die Woche, aber bestimmt werde ich dabei nicht jeden Tag spielen ^^
Gibt es tatsächlich Menschen die über 2 Wochen soooooo wenig anderes als zocken zu tun haben (Arbeit, Schule, Studium, Familie-nahe Verwandte, Freunde, Termine wie Geburtstage, andere Feiertage, Lebenspartner, Frau und Kinder, Haushalt, Was zu futtern organisieren, Haustiere, eichfach mal nen Film gucken, nen Bier trinken gehen...)?

Ps: die Reihenfolge meiner Aufzählung ist willkürlich...


----------



## Aldaria (25. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Sehr Geil wie hier kaum einer etwas darüber verliert, dass mann auch man den ein oder anderen Tag nicht zockt...



Schon mal was von mittelwerten gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (25. August 2009)

Ganz sicher nicht länger als 2 Std, mehr Zeit habe ich nicht und will ich auch nicht einbringen


----------



## Yaggoth (25. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Schon mal was von mittelwerten gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jop, habe ich, doch wäre es nicht leichter wenn man schon ne Umfrage macht dann nach Wochenwerten zu fragen als nach Tageswerten?

und wenn ich hier lese 10-12 Stunden am Tag... das sind die Woche 70 bis 84 Stunden... kannst du mir mal eine schöne Verteilung auf weniger als 7 Tage dafür angeben? ^^

Ich denke du verstehst die Intention meines Posts schon, falls nicht schön weiter darüber nachdenken ;-)


----------



## Aldaria (25. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Jop, habe ich, doch wäre es nicht leichter wenn man schon ne Umfrage macht dann nach Wochenwerten zu fragen als nach Tageswerten?



Nein, wäre es nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten alle Tage mal ein Stündchen zocken wollen. Und sich sogar einige 1 Woche frei nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und kuck mal auf die Resultate, die bestätigen das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

13 oder mehr Stunden ist regelrecht krank, und sehr ungesund, es kann durchaus aus mal sein das ich zb am Wochende gar keine Lust habe weg zu gehn (saufen ist ja leider Volkssport), und mal auf 8 Stunden...vieleicht mal 10, aber NUR mit Pausen....niemals am Stück (Toilette oder Essen zähle ich nicht als Pause, ich meine ausschalten, bissel was lesen oder kurz ne Runde spazieren gehn).

Und ich dachte schon ich würde viel spielen, aber anscheinend gehöre ich ja noch zu den "normalen"....


----------



## Yaggoth (25. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Nein, wäre es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau das finde ich doch besorgniserregend... Du verstehst meinen Post etwa immernoch nicht? ^^


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Genau das finde ich doch besorgniserregend... Du verstehst meinen Post etwa immernoch nicht? ^^



Naja, wenn jemand Freizeit hat, kommt es immer darauf an, im Grunde dienen alle Freizeitbeschäftigungen dem Spaß, das all so hoch gelobte "mit Freunden weggehen" läuft meist auf Partys, und damit auf sinnloses Gesaufe hinaus. 
Ich werde zum Beispiel morgen mit Freunden gemütlich was essen gehen, und vieleicht am Wochenende nochmal wo anders, das ist dann entspannt und macht Spaß. Auch treffen wir uns mal und schauen Filme, aber immer im kleinen Kreis, das kann an meheren Tagen die Woche möglich sein, oder auch mal ein oder zwei Wochen garnicht.
Wenn jemand numal mehr Spaß daran hat zu zocken statt zum Beispiel im Park rumzuliegen, warum werden solche Leute dann meistens als "Assozial" oder sonstwas abgestempelt? Nur wenn diese Leute am im Park rumliegen kein Interesse haben? 
Für manche andere geht "Matrazensport" über alles, die sind jeden Abend auf Tour um dafür Leute zu finden, manch anderen ist das egal, die haben Spaß bei anderen Dingen, warum wird also das eine tolleriert, das zocken aber nicht?


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

*Werde versuchen soviele Stunden zu entbehren wie es mir möglich ist. Man bedenkt muss viele Orks verkloppen ja ja jaaaaaaaa schön uff n Kopf heidewitzka*


----------



## Perkone (25. August 2009)

Orks o_O Biste im flaschen Spiel?

Damals mit 14 Jahren ca hab ich auch noch über 16 Stunden zocken können ohne Probleme. Heute mit 18 ists schon klasse wenn ich 12 Stunden schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber vll. liegt das auch am gleichzeitigen Bierkonsum, der ja mit 14 noch nicht gegeben war hehe XD


----------



## Yaggoth (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, wenn jemand Freizeit hat, kommt es immer darauf an, im Grunde dienen alle Freizeitbeschäftigungen dem Spaß, das all so hoch gelobte "mit Freunden weggehen" läuft meist auf Partys, und damit auf sinnloses Gesaufe hinaus.
> 
> *Ziemlich verallgemeinernd. Aber habe ich nicht nur einen kleinen Abriss an anderen Tätigkeiten genannt... da war auch die hier so schlecht geredete party mit dabei, allerdings auch das Haustier, die Familie etc... es gibt soooo viele Möglichkeiten etwas in seinem Leben zu tun, wenn man das aber großteils auf einen Computer reduziert, da finde ich ist Besorgnis gerechtfertigt.
> *
> ...


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Ziemlich verallgemeinernd. Aber habe ich nicht nur einen kleinen Abriss an anderen Tätigkeiten genannt... da war auch die hier so schlecht geredete party mit dabei, allerdings auch das Haustier, die Familie etc... es gibt soooo viele Möglichkeiten etwas in seinem Leben zu tun, wenn man das aber großteils auf einen Computer reduziert, da finde ich ist Besorgnis gerechtfertigt.
> Ergo sind hier die 10-12 Stunden täglich nicht mehr realisierbar ^^
> Von Asozial habe ich nun nichts gesagt, lediglich, dass ich den Trend als besorgniserregend einstufe... Jede Droge ist in Massen gefährlich, ob du nun deine Hassdroge Alkohol nimmst oder die Droge Computerspiel. Und wenn ich hier lese, wie einseitig manche ihren Alltag gestalten finde ich das nur traurig, jedoch wenn ich dazu sehe um wieviele es dabei geht gefährlich...
> Naja, es wird immer Sachen geben die mehr toleriert werden als andere, jedoch wird es wohl erlaubt sein darüber nachzudenken was man persönlich für besorgniserregender hält und da ich für geselschaftliches miteinander persönlichen Kontakt für unabdingbar halte (klar vertrete ich hier eine Meinung die auf eine Menge Gegenstimmen trifft) erklärt sich meine Haltung...



Für manche ist diese erste Woche auch eine Ausnahme (hoffe ich zumindest), die warten halt schon Monante, manche Jahre auf diesen Tag...da liegt es nicht weiter fern das es manche damit übertreiben, kann ja sein das nach den ersten 2 Wochen wieder alles "normal" läuft.


----------



## Yaggoth (25. August 2009)

Schön wäre das ;-)


----------



## afrael (25. August 2009)

§h am Tag zocken reicht doch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Für manche ist diese erste Woche auch eine Ausnahme (hoffe ich zumindest), die warten halt schon Monante, manche Jahre auf diesen Tag...da liegt es nicht weiter fern das es manche damit übertreiben, kann ja sein das nach den ersten 2 Wochen wieder alles "normal" läuft.



Genau. Manche werden aber denke ich solange spielen bis sie 50 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danach wird sich das denke ich normalisieren. Ich geh das mit dem Leveln von anfang an gechillt an und spiele nicht Hardcore die ganze Nacht durch etc. ..


----------



## healyeah666 (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Für manche ist diese erste Woche auch eine Ausnahme (hoffe ich zumindest), die warten halt schon Monante, manche Jahre auf diesen Tag...da liegt es nicht weiter fern das es manche damit übertreiben, kann ja sein das nach den ersten 2 Wochen wieder alles "normal" läuft.




Naja, ich warte auch schon ca. 1 1/2 Jahre auf das Spiel, trotzdem werde ich normal am Abend 1-2 Stunden spielen und mir damit nicht alles kaputt machen. Wenn man einfach durch das Spiel durchrennt geht,zuminndest für mich, ein großer Teil der Atmosphäre verloren. Außerdem muss ich ja noch zur Schule gehen *g*


----------



## Mephals (25. August 2009)

Ich hätte ja gerne so lange wie ich Zeit habe gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gerne so lange wie ich Zeit habe gewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo ein wille is is auch ein weg also hast du so lange zeit wie du willst also kreuze an wie lange zu zoggen willst verdammt!!


----------



## Pyralvex (25. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> 48 stunden am stück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich schmeiß mich hier grad weg^^der post ist ja mal mehr als genial
naja ich werd soviel wie möglich zocken hab schon extra mein wow acc gekündigt damit ich genug zeit habe mich auf nen neues spiel einzustellen^^


----------



## Shindira (26. August 2009)

3-5 Stunden. Aber wird sich noch zeigen wieviel Zeit und Lust dann wirklich vorhanden ist.


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. August 2009)

Wenn ich mit Aion schon in der 1 Woche kaufen werde, werde ich schon meine 3 Stunden am Tag spielen^^
Also werde ich warscheinlich schon auf meine 20 Stunden kommen.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Pyralvex schrieb:


> ich schmeiß mich hier grad weg^^der post ist ja mal mehr als genial
> naja ich werd soviel wie möglich zocken hab schon extra mein wow acc gekündigt damit ich genug zeit habe mich auf nen neues spiel einzustellen^^



Wie kannst du nur, kommt doch bald der neue tolle patch mit Ony als 80er version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylf (26. August 2009)

Naja es soll ja bekanntlich solche kranken Leute wie mich geben, die sich für Aion extra 2 Wochen Urlaub genommen haben. Ich gebe es ja zu *grins*

Ich denke auch das ich die meiste Zeit bestimmt vorm PC hängen will. Allein schon weil ich auch Infos sammeln will. Aber ich glaube auch das es auf Dauer sowieso nicht dabei bleibt. Da sind halt die ersten 1-2 Wochen wirklich Ausnahme wie oben schon geschrieben wurde.

Irgendwann hat man auch mal wider andere Dinge zu tun als den ganzen Tag zu Hause zu sitzen und Aion zu zocken.

Also der halbe Tag geht sicherlich für Aion drauf in der ersten Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

IHHH ist Atreia jetzt wirklich bei buffed eingestiegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylf (26. August 2009)

was heißt hier IIHH? XD Sei doch froh.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Sylf schrieb:


> was heißt hier IIHH? XD Sei doch froh.



Das ist doch nur ein freundliches necken um dich willkommen zu heißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylf (26. August 2009)

Es ist ja im Prinzip bisher nur halb offiziell da bisher noch viel viel umgestellt und gemacht werden muss. Aber wir freuen uns alle tierisch wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## Farodien (26. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, mach mal Sport mit Asthma^^, das macht wirklich keinen Spaß. Zocken ist da die Ideale Beschäftigung inner Freizeit, strengt das Hirn an, aber den Rest nicht.



Das ist ja mal der größte scheiss den ich überhaupt hier gelesen habe, gerade mit Asthma solltest dich Sportlich betätigen! Entweder bist so ein " Ich rede mich mit der Ausrede immer raus Typ" oder ein "Ich schmoll mal vor mich hin Typ, der ach ja so schwer Krank ist"!!

Also ich schreibe so etwas hier weil ich genau weiss wovon ich Rede, bin seit über 30 Jahren schwerst Asthmatiker und ich gehe z.B. fast jedes WE 15-20 KM Wandern und das auf einen Höhenunterschied von bis zu 2000m!

Du solltest deine Zeit mal in deine Kondition und Ausdauer investieren als in hast das mal mit Asthma versucht, geflame!


In diesem Sinne...

Sorry an alle anderen für den Ausbruch!

Ich werde so um die 2-3 Std. Spielen, am Anfang natürlich etwas mehr, will es aber geniessen und nicht durchrushen!


----------



## Norjena (26. August 2009)

Farodien schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal der größte scheiss den ich überhaupt hier gelesen habe, gerade mit Asthma solltest dich Sportlich betätigen! Entweder bist so ein " Ich rede mich mit der Ausrede immer raus Typ" oder ein "Ich schmoll mal vor mich hin Typ, der ach ja so schwer Krank ist"!!
> Also ich schreibe so etwas hier weil ich genau weiss wovon ich Rede, bin seit über 30 Jahren schwerst Asthmatiker und ich gehe z.B. fast jedes WE 15-20 KM Wandern und das auf einen Höhenunterschied von bis zu 2000m!
> Du solltest deine Zeit mal in deine Kondition und Ausdauer investieren als in hast das mal mit Asthma versucht, geflame!



Hauptsache mal geflamet ohne auch nur ansatzweiße so etwas wie Ahnung zu besitzten, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, auf deinem Berg, beim wandern, ich lebe mein Leben, das kann dir am Arsch vorbeigehen, und ich gehöre zu keinem der von dir genannten Stereotypen, es gibt so etwas wie die Mitte, aber die kennst du nicht stimmts?

Um dir das ganze nochmal etwas anschaulicher zu machen, wie genau das gemeint war. 
Mit Sport, meine ich Mannschaftsport, oder irgendwas was auch Spaß macht, wie Fußball, Tennis, Boxen, Handball, Volleyball usw, das alles kannst eigentlich vergessen, da bist du dem Rest nur ein Klotz am Bein. Laufen (was ja wandern ist) tue ich, jeden Tag insgesamt 6 Kilometer von daheim>Bahnhof, Bahnhof>Arbeit. Dazu mache ich noch "einfachere" Übungen daheim bei denen ich jederzeit aufhören kann, wie Liegesützen, ein paar Situps, Dehnübungen usw. Aber, das kannst du ja nicht wissen, daher halte dich zurrück bevor du Leute einfach anpflaumst ohne zu wissen was Sache ist, aus einem Satz kann man viel interpretieren, aber es kann auch viel falsch sein.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Loveless (26. August 2009)

Mh leider muss ich ja arbeiten gehen die meiste Zeit. Aber so 6-8h kann ich sicher täglich rausholen. Auch wenn Aion nicht alles ist und ich ja nebenher noch so einiges zu tun habe *G*, wird sich das extreme zocken sicher nicht auf die erste Woche beschränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wohl eher ersten Monat *G*.

Auch wenn ich mir jedesmal vornehme es ruhig anzugehen, wird das am Ende dann doch ein schneller, höher, weiter, werden. Und erst mit einem Twink geht es dann schon wieder etwas gelassener zu Werke.

@Sylf: So, jetzt hast du mich auch mal hierhin gezogen *G*.

Grüße,
Rick


----------



## Bloodace (26. August 2009)

ich so 2-3 h ...
da mir die closed beta zum anspielen gereicht hat ^^ und ich nich durchzocken will wenn meine "erfolge" eh nach der beta wieder weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vegie (27. August 2009)

warte ma....erste woche d.h. ab 25. Sep?

ich werd schon ab Headstart rum suchten und ab 25. sep dann langsam schlafen gehen ;D


----------



## Killercommand (28. August 2009)

über ein drittel zoggt mehr als 13 std am tag das macht mir hoffung das aion genau das richtige game für mich ist


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2009)

Die Frage bezieht sich aber auf die ersten Tage !!! Nicht dauerhaft. Wenn du also gehofft hast du findest in Aion einen Treffpunkt mit arbeitslosen Gleichgesinnten, die sich für die Oberskiller halten muss ich dich leider enttäuschen !


----------



## Tja (28. August 2009)

Auch nicht mehr als sonst, warum auch? Bin zwar Vielspieler, aber die Zeiten sind mit RL, Beziehung und Freundschaft usw. abgestimmt da gibts keine großartigen Änderungen.

5 Stunden/Tag


----------



## Killercommand (28. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Frage bezieht sich aber auf die ersten Tage !!! Nicht dauerhaft. Wenn du also gehofft hast du findest in Aion einen Treffpunkt mit arbeitslosen Gleichgesinnten, die sich für die Oberskiller halten muss ich dich leider enttäuschen !



Die Frage bezog sich auf eine woche und wer eine woche 13std jeden am stück zoggt der is schon core und ob der danach weniger zoggt oder nich er is core es kann ja nich jeder so pro sein wie ich aber es ist schon ein gutes zeichen


----------



## Tja (28. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Die Frage bezog sich auf eine woche und wer eine woche 13std jeden am stück zoggt der is schon core und ob der danach weniger zoggt oder nich er is core es kann ja nich jeder so pro sein wie ich aber es ist schon ein gutes zeichen



Hat Mami den Stecker immer noch nicht gefunden? Sehr schade.


----------



## Killercommand (28. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Hat Mami den Stecker immer noch nicht gefunden? Sehr schade.



Junge ich glaub ich bin um einiges älter als du


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Die Frage bezog sich auf eine woche und wer eine woche 13std jeden am stück zoggt der is schon core und ob der danach weniger zoggt oder nich er is core es kann ja nich jeder so pro sein wie ich aber es ist schon ein gutes zeichen



Aha, wer 13std am Tag spielt ist ein Kern oder kernig ? Denkst du vorher eigentlich nach bevor du sowas schreibst oder rollst du einfach nur mit deinem Gesicht über die Tastatur.

Warum du "pro" sein sollst hab ich übrigens immer noch nicht verstanden. Wie kann man Profi in etwas sein, was man noch nicht einmal gemacht hat ? 
Selbst wenn du älter bist als die meisten, entscheidend ist das geistige Alter und das ist bei dir im Alter von 12 stehen geblieben !


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

Werd auch meine 3-5h daddeln.. vielleicht mehr vielleicht weniger..
je nach wie es mir gefällt... wie die leute dort sind... bzw ob die cheffin mir erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs ja leider noch nit testen dürfen...

sieht man dann ja alles ...


----------



## Yaggoth (28. August 2009)

Atreia.de schrieb:


> Mh leider muss ich ja arbeiten gehen die meiste Zeit. Aber so 6-8h kann ich sicher täglich rausholen. Auch wenn Aion nicht alles ist und ich ja nebenher noch so einiges zu tun habe...



Naja man kann es hier wohl aufgeben noch denkanstöße zu geben...

6-8 Stunden am Tag, nehmen wir mal die Mitte =7
+
Arbeiten gehen, was die meisten so ca. 8 Stunden am Tag tun (manche länger manche kürzer)
+
Weg zur Arbeit und zurück, nehmen wir mal 30min (manche arbeiten daheim, andere haben stundenlange Anfahrten, ich versuche hier nur mal nen Bsp aufzustellen). =1 Stunde am Tag

= 16 Stunden am Tag verbraucht, von 24... Da hast du dann noch 8 Stunden Zeit um zu schlafen, nehmen wir hier mal 6 Stunden durchschnittlicher schlaf und damit würdest du wohl noch gut liegen.

=2Stunden hast du noch übrig um "so einiges" zu machen... wie essen, mal was lesen, sich über die Welt außerhalb des PC´s zu informieren, Kontakte zu pflegen, deine Wohnung/Zimmer betretbar zu halten, mal zu duschen usw...
Gut als normaler Arbeitnehmer bleiben 2 mal die Woche zusätzliche 9 Stunden um hier etwas dran zu drehen, zugegeben. Jedoch fehlt noch die Zeit für irgendeine körperliche betätigung, geistige regeneration, geburt- oder sonstige feiertage.... ^^

und das bezog sich nur auf die 7 Stunden am tag... gut ein genommener Urlaub erleichtert es die Zeit aufzubringen...


----------



## Zetho (28. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Naja man kann es hier wohl aufgeben noch denkanstöße zu geben...
> 
> 6-8 Stunden am Tag, nehmen wir mal die Mitte =7
> +
> ...



Es geht hier um die Woche zum Release. Man wird seine Freunde/Bekannte ja wohl eine Woche lang sich alleine beschäftigen lassen können. Und 2 Stunden pro Tag reicht ja wohl locker aus für Essen + Duschen + Hier und da n bischen fegen + Familie kurz bei Laune halten.

Nicht vergessen, es handelt sich um einen Außnahmezustand.

Ich werd sogar wohl noch mehr als 7h am Tag in der ersten Woche mit Aion verbringen, da ich im mom Ferien habe.


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2009)

Bei mir siehts aus so ähnlich aus :

0-6 Uhr : Schlafen
6-7 : Aufstehen, waschen, Frühstück etc. zur Arbeit gehen
7 bis ~17:30 : Arbeiten

Allein dadurch bleiben mir noch 6,5Std vom Tag für meine Freizeit.

jeden 2. Tag Sport = 2 Std
Abendessen  0,5 Std
Einkaufen etc. 1 Std
Sonstiges 1 Std

Effektiv bleiben da dann 2-3 Std


----------



## Yaggoth (28. August 2009)

Zetho schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die Woche zum Release. Man wird seine Freunde/Bekannte ja wohl eine Woche lang sich alleine beschäftigen lassen können. Und 2 Stunden pro Tag reicht ja wohl locker aus für Essen + Duschen + Hier und da n bischen fegen + Familie kurz bei Laune halten.



Familie kurz bei Laune halten? klingt ja schon nach einer unangenehmen Pflicht bei dir... mein Beileid ^^



Zetho schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, es handelt sich um einen Außnahmezustand.



Nein, es handelt sich um ein Spiel. 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Killercommand (28. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Familie kurz bei Laune halten? klingt ja schon nach einer unangenehmen Pflicht bei dir... mein Beileid ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich um Aion um Aion


----------



## Zetho (28. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Nein, es handelt sich um ein Spiel.
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Nein, es handelt sich um einen Ausnahmezustand.

Das Spiel ist neu, und da ist natürlich erstmal jeder heiß drauf. Später ist es nur noch ein Spiel das zwei, drei Stunden am Tag Spaß bringt. Aber zu Beginn....

/edit

Wie wenn man gerade den Führerschein gemacht hat und am liebsten erstmal nur noch fahren würde....^^


----------



## Yaggoth (28. August 2009)

Zetho schrieb:


> Wie wenn man gerade den Führerschein gemacht hat und am liebsten erstmal nur noch fahren würde....^^



genau, man hat den Führerschein und fährt 12 Stunden ohne pause (weil es ist ja ein "Ausnahmezustand") und genau darum gegen einen Baum... Mangels Pause.... Super Bsp. :-) 


Edith:

Es handelt sich um ein Spiel, egal ob du es jetzt spielst oder in einem Monat spielst, ob heute released würde oder erst im nächsten Jahr.... Der Gegenstand verändert sich nicht, lediglich du veränderst dich (deine Einstellung)... Darüber sollte man die Kontrolle nicht verlieren. 

8mm
"Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt verändert sich nicht der Teufel, der Teufel verändert dich"


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2009)

Jeder muss selbst für sich entscheiden wie viel Zeit er von seiner Freizeit für Aion veranschlagen will.

Wer meint er muss 12 Std am Stück zoggn soll das tun. Ich selbst freue mich zwar und werde sicher mehr spielen als sonst aber es wird nicht mein Lebensinhalt werden (wie z.b. bei Killercommand). Arbeit, Sport und Freunde haben für mich immernoch einen höheren Stellenwert !


----------



## Holzbruch (28. August 2009)

Ich werde es auch nicht allzu viel spielen, schätze mal 1-2 vllt auch 3h. Da das eh in meiner Prüfungszeit ist, weiß ich noch gar nicht, ob es nicht sogar weniger sein wird, da diese Prüfungen für mich schon wichtig sind^^'


----------



## Symatry (28. August 2009)

Mhh also als ich damals mein Führerschein in die Pfoten bekam, bin ich den Rest des Tages auch mit Freunden durch die Landschaften gefahren...

Ist doch ganz normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (28. August 2009)

Da ich ca. 2 Wochen nach dem Release für 2 Wochen wegfahren werde, werde ich wohl sehr viel spielen, um die Zeit, welche ich danach am Strand verbringe schon im Vorraus zu kompensieren^^.


----------



## Zetho (28. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Spiel, egal ob du es jetzt spielst oder in einem Monat spielst, ob heute released würde oder erst im nächsten Jahr.... Der Gegenstand verändert sich nicht, lediglich du veränderst dich (deine Einstellung)... Darüber sollte man die Kontrolle nicht verlieren.
> 
> 8mm
> "Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt verändert sich nicht der Teufel, der Teufel verändert dich"



Genau das habe ich mit meinem Post auch gesagt. Nur habe ich es etwas anders umschrieben.

Und dass die Risiken bei langem Spielen / Autofahren höher sind, steht doch hier gar nicht zur Debatte. :O


----------



## Yaggoth (28. August 2009)

wie bereits vorher schonmal von mir erwähnt ist dies lediglich ein Denkanstoß...


----------



## Killercommand (28. August 2009)

Lasst euch hier ma nix einreden von den ganzen causals Aion is geil und muss gezoggt werden


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Ohje....die Vögel fliegen wieer Tief^^


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2009)

Mhhh 

Name : Killercommand
Gruppe : Gebannt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit !


----------



## Zetho (28. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mhhh
> 
> Name : Killercommand
> Gruppe : Gebannt
> ...



Oha, wieso denn das?

/edit: OH ok, sry für offtopic btw


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. August 2009)

Zetho schrieb:


> Oha, wieso denn das?
> 
> /edit: OH ok, sry für offtopic btw


Guck dir mal seine beiträge an und vor allem seinen Thread...

BTT: Bei mir werdens wohl 4 stunden sein


----------



## psyger (28. August 2009)

ich denke mit ca. 18 stunden pro tag werde ich dabei sein

ist auch meine letzte urlaubswoche... da kann man es ein bissel übertreiben

danach werden es sicher 2-5 stunden pro tag


----------



## Loveless (30. August 2009)

@Yaggoth: hehe naja zugegebener maßen auf arbeit stehe ich und laufe ich die ganze zeit... ist natürlich eine einseitige belastung und dann zuhause nur rumsitzen *G*... doch, ewig muss das ja net sein. und ich wohne direkt neben meinem arbeitsplatz (2min. hin und zurück ^^)

Ich finds andererseits dann wieder doof, wenn sich das irgendwann einpendelt und man nur noch zum Raiden und bissi spass PvP online geht (und den rest der zweit mit Twinks totschlägt). Sehr produktiv ist das nicht... da würd ich dann auch mal so ne woche Abstinenz einplanen, um erst einmal wieder abstand zu gewinnen. Diesen Fehler hatte ich schon bei WoW und HdrO begangen, was schlussendlich dazu geführt hat, dass mich garnix mehr in irgendeiner Form, in den Zustand der Begeisterung, zu versetzen mochte.

Verflixt ich schweife vom Thema ab =).


----------



## Los (30. August 2009)

Aion lässt sich nach 10 stunden schon abschalten oO dasn gerücht!


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (31. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir das Voting ergebnis so anschaue .. und die posts .. Hi, leben?


----------



## nekori (31. August 2009)

7h - 10h


wenn ich ehrlich bin^^


----------



## Fendrin (31. August 2009)

Hi,



> Wenn ich mir das Voting ergebnis so anschaue .. und die posts .. Hi, leben?


Solange man 10-13h oder mehr an Spielzeit nicht dauerhaft beibehält, seh ich da nix verwerfliches dran, mal ne Woche "intensiver" zu zocken... Solange es nicht die Regel wird.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## leckaeis (31. August 2009)

Wenn ich KÖNNTE würde ich wirklich suchten bis die Warnleuchten angehen, das geb ich zu.

Allerdings beschränkt mich mein RL auf eher 2- 5h. Und ich denke in ein paar Monaten werd ich da auch froh drüber sein.


----------



## Fendrin (31. August 2009)

Hi,



> Allerdings beschränkt mich mein RL auf eher 2- 5h. Und ich denke in ein paar Monaten werd ich da auch froh drüber sein.



o0

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Akavir (10. September 2009)

Da ich im Januar zur Bundeswehr gehe werde ich alle 2 Tage 2 Stunden trainieren und einmal die Woche zusätzlich mein Hockey Training fortführen und den Rest des Tages wird gezockt. Also je nach Tag so um die 10-12 Stunden


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

für ein Spiel release wie Aion natürlich 3 tage am stück ich brauch kein schlaf und kein Kaffee!!
na joke 3 tage am stück, das hab ich 1 mal gemacht aber da war party,(keine näheren infos was ich genommen hab) naja freu mich auf aion denke trotzdem 10 h wird schon sein wenn die server stabil sind
ich geh jetz schlafen wünsch euch allen ne gute nacht


----------



## Kyragan (10. September 2009)

Legitor schrieb:


> Die meldung kommt aber auch schon früher,.
> kam bei mir glaub nach 6h schon,.


Die kommt jede Stunde immer im Abstand von einer Stunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Topic angeht fällt mir nur ein Wort ein: Nerden.
Ich werds einfach nerden, so viel halt möglich ist ohne Schlaf oder Sozialkontakte vollkommen zu verdrängen. Und das is ne Menge... :X


----------

